# Kingston NY Model Train and Railroad Hobby Show



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Spring Event this year is Sunday March 24th 2019. New vendors Great food, Bigger and Better Than Ever........................ Hudson Valley large scale club, UC Lego club, Saugerties NY N Scale club, Newburg HO and others this year for display's. Test Track and some really great deals and a ever growing presence of large scale deals. We have a few G Scale Estates this year over 100 pieces from one vendor alone of USAT, Aristo, LGB, Pola ,Piko at super prices. Deals to be had everywhere, Lionel, MTH, Williams Bachmann, Broadway limited, Kato and much more even a Train doctor on staff, and Raffles all day long along with free give aways. Show is filled up vendors wise and we are selling spaces outdoors again. See ya there......
Kingston N.Y. Model Train and Railroad Hobby Show. Murphy Midtown Center, 467 Broadway. Sunday, March 24th 2019 10:00am-4:00pm. Adults $7.00, kids under 12 $2.00. 11,000 sq.ft. Operating layouts, dealer, vendor tables. Largest model train and hobby show in Ulster County.

http://kingstontrainshow.com/


News FLASH, Just signed up another G scale Vendor with 4 tables of German Old stock LGB along with Aristo stuff. So we now have 4 Vendors loaded with USA Trains Metal tank cars, 4 bay hoppers Tons of Aristo and LGB, GOING TO BE A AWSOME G Event At the Kingston ny Train show March 24th 2019 Brass track as well as SS track power packs, USA Locos
 Later RJD


----------



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

Does the Hudson Valley large scale club have a website?


----------

